# Scary potential weather stuff



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

Just was surfing around over on a tropical weather/hurricane forum and some of the really long range models that came out this evening (9 day models) have Hurricane Hanna (the one that's still trying to form as opposed to Gustav which has) ALSO taking aim on New Orleans as a major hurricane  along about next weekend   

If Gustav does what it now seems like the majority of the models have him doing and hit somewhere not too far to the West of New Orleans(hence exposing New Orleans to the heavier storm surge side of the storm as a major Hurricane) and then a few days later Hanna heads the same way   

Also in that 9 day run of the European Model,  there's a 3rd Hurricane formed (tough to tell what name it would/could be since there's a few other tropical waves that recently rolled off the West Coast of Africa that could get names before this 3rd one), and this 3rd one at that time on a similar line that Hannah looks to take (i.e. North of Puerto Rico, heading towards the Bahamas and then the Florida Peninsula and eventually the Gulf of Mexico)

I know were mainly winter stuff here, but we really need to watch the Atlantic tropical basin right now because it's REAL active, and that could have some historical significance on many levels in the next few weeks.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 28, 2008)

As far as New Orleans.....Lets build a city below sea level right in hurricane territory right on the coast.  Sounds real smart to me.


----------



## ski9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> As far as New Orleans.....Lets build a city below sea level right in hurricane territory right on the coast.  Sounds real smart to me.



x2

The Three Little Pigs story is apparently beyond many people's level of comprehension in those parts...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2008)

Feel bad for those who lost their lively hoods from Katrina

do I think New Orleans should have been rebuilt?  no  Don't think it should have been built in the first place and I also disagree with how much of Holland has been built.  There's plenty of high ground to be had out there, no need for such needless expense that mother nature no matter what just might kick its ass. 

that said, it's a tough judgment call.  For instance, if parts of San Fran are destroyed from and earthquake, by the same logic it should not be rebuilt correct?  Granted, earthquake devastation is far more difficult to predict than a city under sea level protected by levees, but it's kind of the same principal.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Top off the tanks and heating oil, looks like a while ride in the making. Rumors are swirling that russian oil companies are under orders to prepare for supply cuts to western europe. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml?xml=/money/2008/08/29/cnrussia129.xml


----------



## mondeo (Aug 29, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> As far as New Orleans.....Lets build a city below sea level right in hurricane territory right on the coast. Sounds real smart to me.


 
And when it gets destroyed, let's spend billions rebuilding it...under sea level, in hurricane territory, and right on the coast...again.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 29, 2008)

If it does get hit hopefully it is realized that it will probably happen again and again in the near future and it is a waste of money to keep rebuilding it. It is sad that people lost everything including lives but how many warning do they need to get out?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> As far as New Orleans.....Lets build a city below sea level right in hurricane territory right on the coast.  Sounds real smart to me.



beat me to it...New Orleans is going to get pounded with lots of future hurricanes...I hope the new levies are better than the old ones..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2008)

Sad for the  people involved  


Once again  yet ANOTHER example WRONG -headed decision -making by those charged with LEADERSHIP ---- friggin bozos are killin us here !!


----------



## ripzillia (Aug 29, 2008)

Let's sell it back to the French.


----------



## JD (Aug 30, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> As far as New Orleans.....Lets build a city below sea level right in hurricane territory right on the coast.  Sounds real smart to me.



How could there not be a port city at the mouth of the largest river in the country?
I'd like to see those suckers coming up the atlantic coast...kick off the fall creeking season for us.  Spare New Orleans, let drown Boston instead.


----------



## ski9 (Aug 31, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sad for the  people involved
> 
> 
> Once again  yet ANOTHER example WRONG -headed decision -making by those charged with LEADERSHIP ---- friggin bozos are killin us here !!



Right!

Gov. Jindal is roughly 4000 times more effective than that idiot Kathleen Babineaux Blanco. Blanco was a train wreck for NOLA. Believing local neighborhoods should rely on the Feds to organize school bus evacuations is like having the US Army run a Girl Scout cookie sale. 

I just wonder if Mayor "Chocolate City" Nagin will hole up in a hotel room crying for another four days?


----------



## ski9 (Aug 31, 2008)

ripzillia said:


> Let's sell it back to the French.



Or just give it back...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2008)

JD said:


> How could there not be a port city at the mouth of the largest river in the country?
> I'd like to see those suckers coming up the atlantic coast...kick off the fall creeking season for us.  Spare New Orleans, let drown Boston instead.



All shipping needs considered, I'd have to imagine that a large port could've been built upstream with relative ease and far more sheltered than NOLA.


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Or just give it back...



Doubt they'd want it back after we farked up the river and delta and all that.

Maybe they still would.


----------



## dmc (Sep 2, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> As far as New Orleans.....Lets build a city below sea level right in hurricane territory right on the coast.  Sounds real smart to me.



Lets blast a whole city before we check the facts... Sounds real smart to me...  :razz:

NOLA was above sea level at one point..  But levees stop the flow of soil from the river that used to replenish the soil...  Also the soil there compacts..  Most of the coast is sinking... Not just NOLA...

Also creating levees further up the river force cities further down to build levees...  

So its sinking..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2008)

Well looks like gas prices are gonna drop...NOLA is O.K.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well looks like gas prices are gonna drop...NOLA is O.K.




Oil closed down $5.75 today alone at $109.71 a barrel, which is basically as low as it's been since the beginning of April, and down almost $38 a barrel since it's peak the 2nd week of July.  Per info on CNN,  early oil company reconasance flights over oil platforms in the Gulf where Gus went through yesterday show little if any damage to any platforms and apparently per satellite imagery, no floating platforms were knocked off their moorings.  Some Oil companies have estimated they they could start the rigs back up and get pumping the crude again as soon as tommorrow.

With Hanna looking like shes not going into the Gulf of Mexico later this week, that should bode well for a few days until Ike and Josephine figure out what if anything they're going to do(atleast as of now their development path seems to be following that of Hanna which *should* keep them out of the Gulf of Mexico,  although there's currently a tropical wave that could have favorable conditions for development off the Northern Coast of South America near the Grenadines which could if any development happens based on the prevailing upper level winds as of late get that storm in a more favorable location for potential Gulf of Mexico action.

This is one seriously active tropical wave pattern were in right now with what seems like a tropical wave coming off the West Coast of Africa every 36 to 48 hours and heading into some very favorable both wind patterns and water temps for significant storm development 

This is a satellite pic of Africa from today






Just look at all of those waves lined up across Africa.  Lot's of potential stuff for the tropics the next few weeks!


----------



## dmc (Sep 2, 2008)

wow... thats quite a lineup...


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 3, 2008)

Just wait until New England and/or the Atlantic coast gets hit with a large one like 1938! The immensity of the damage will be without precedent.  The entire eastern seaboard is filled with multi-million dollar properties like never before. Before the 1950s the only properties built on the water were small cottages, not the mansions of today. Nobody would think of living full time on the water, only poor folk lived in floodplains. The cheapest property was property in the floodplain, just like New Orleans. 
My mother’s family had a cottage on Cape Cod, after the 1938 Hurricane there was nothing remaining just the foundation. When I asked what happened to that property the family said they just abandoned it. It was only a $500 dollar cottage anyway. I wonder what that property is worth today?


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2008)

A friend of mine in Lake Sunapee lives in a house is built from fallen timber from the 38 storm...


----------

